# Any austringers on forum?



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

One of our friends has a goshawk and two harriers that they use occasionally with their hwhv's. Anybody else use their V's in conjunction with hawks/falcons?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds like a pretty bad ass hunting party


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

dmak said:


> That sounds like a pretty bad ass hunting party


I believe (but could be wrong) that it was the original way of using V's in a hunt


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

That sounds like it would be a medieval method of hunting for sure. Now I'm going to have to look into this. I'd love to work with a dog/falcon team in the field. That sounds lime fun


----------



## MagicandNucky (May 14, 2012)

I got my vizsla from a falconer. I have helped him out a few times, throwing doves and pigeons for his falcon. He has a peregrine falcon that is preparing for the hunting season, Once it is ready (it just finished moulting) I am going to work my dog on chukar with the falcon. 

THis is my first pointer and I am learning and training my pup to hunt. Once I have a better handle on the dog thing I am looking to apprentice under the Falconer I know. I also have another friend with a V who used to be a falconer, he gave it up when he had kids,

If i had the time I would be flying birds right now, It takes a lot of time and you need to be dedicated to the birds if you are going to be successful.

And Yes it is one of the most bad ass things I have ever seen. 

The falcon pumping its wings hard, circle above you. I throw a pigeon up into the air, its wings flutter as it takes flight. THe falcon Dives down from what seems like mile high in the flash of a second. The falcon slams into the pigeon with a force that sounds something like a bullet tearing through flesh or a hard slap. Feathers fly and the pigeon falls. **** ya.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

3 weeks ago at a fun HUNT - our brace mate & friend had a redtail hawk nail a quail after flush - got ours and the judges attention - in the field neVer know what will happen !


----------

